# Trout Transitions Better Established



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Making memories of a lifetime is our job and it all starts with the best Seadrift Bay Fishing Guides here on the mid-coast in Seadrift, Texas. Our Trout and Redfish guides on San Antonio Bay use any number of approaches including wade fishing, airboat fishing, boat fishing, flyfishing, and kayak fishing. Versatility matches the conditions to the goals of our guests where enjoyment and fun are our main focus.

*Fishing Report*

Big blustery weather conditions have had lots of folks half scared to death looking at their weather apps on the smart phone. Well, we haven't skipped a beat and have been blessed with lots of guests that know we understand fishing in and around big winds. Trout transitions are a little better established of late however the success ratio is highly slanted toward wade fishermen at present in high winds. Capt. James Cunningham broke open the boat fishing scene with solid limits and fast action working mid-bay structure but that was short lived as winds have cranked up into the 20's and steady. Those days will pen us down over mud/grass locations by boat and that's a Redfish and Black Drum game primarily. Welcoming Great Austin Development and 28 guests over the weekend found us wade fishing several boats and Capt. James Cunningham; Capt. Jake Huddleston; and Capt. Braden Proctor got the nod. Over two days the wade fishermen accounted for much of the Trout coming to hand in blustery conditions with the highest amound of single day boat traffic we have during the year. That's the time when the Babes on The Bay Tournament and Wounded Warriors Weekend comes together. Despite that, Capt. Jake Huddleston shined on Day 1 hammering solid Trout and Redfish limits and dominating the inter-company tournament.

*Airboat Fishing*

Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. Jeff Larson have had the honors on this approach of late and ranging different eco systems has kept the guests busy with solid Redfish and Black Drum action. Black Drum presently are dominating boxes on the island with Redfish in a more minor position. Ah the days when the Black Drum just won't let a Redfish eat...been there and lived it..LOL That's a good problem to have.

*Prime Bait Makes A Difference*

Primetime bait does make the difference and it's a reflection of our standards and operations along with 25 years on the water. Average won't do it and we won't put up with it. So, we developed our own holding facility where we can boutique our bait from caring vendors that do the work and set a higher standard. We care about making sure that our guests have what it takes to achieve a high level of success at any skill level.

*Lodge News*

Guests have been enjoying the best organic produce here with the garden running wide open. Lots of rain and a big harvest has been really beneficial at the dining table and we just love bringing to everyone. Yep, it's lots of work but when it's done right and with an eye on efficiency and lower maintenance, you've got the right combination. Check out our *Photo Gallery*.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------

